# Is it just me? OR did the posting editor change?



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 3, 2013)

Screen shot.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 3, 2013






All the buttons are B&W. Also the Emoticon list is not as large. I am using Firefox, but also checked this on IE and it is the same.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 3, 2013)

hhmmm...  does seem like it changed...  even have a strike through now


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah and the emoticons box doesn't open all the way.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 3, 2013)

yup...


----------



## sqwib (Sep 3, 2013)

And I thought it was just me


----------



## smoking b (Sep 3, 2013)

Nope same here - I went to reply to a post earlier & got a screen saying SMF was doing maintenance & updating & now it is like this SMH...


----------



## webowabo (Sep 3, 2013)

Well so far I like it on my phone.. the editor is complete.. before all the emoticons where not available. .. now they are ;) and it uses my whole screen as before I would have to zoom in to fit the screen...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 3, 2013)

I use the mobile version on my phone so no emoticons at all. I'll check out the web version when I get back to work tomorrow.


----------



## webowabo (Sep 3, 2013)

Well on my phone.. the mobile version has none.. but in desktop view before I was limited. . Now I can pull up a whole popup window with the emoticons.. . (im on a galaxy note 2.. might be different since its a mini tablet..)


----------



## smoking b (Sep 3, 2013)

webowabo said:


> Well on my phone.. the mobile version has none.. but in desktop view before I was limited. . Now I can pull up a whole popup window with the emoticons.. . (im on a galaxy note 2.. might be different since its a mini tablet..)


I'm missing a bunch of them now on my laptop NRC...


----------



## webowabo (Sep 3, 2013)

I can now click on a "more" button for more of the emotions.. popup (still on my phone in desktop view) however just tried to click on one emotion and it didnt work ; (


----------



## smoking b (Sep 3, 2013)

webowabo said:


> I can now click on a "more" button for more of the emotions.. popup (still on my phone in desktop view) however just tried to click on one emotion and it didnt work ; ( <---- old school for sad face .. lol..work in progress im sure


I no longer have the button on the bottom of the emoticon popup which allowed me to scroll side to side & get to them all...

I'd say you're right - well I hope so at least...


----------



## webowabo (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd say you're right - well I hope so at least...  :popcorn 
[/quote]

I think I read a post of yours (a Case post) that your full of popcorn... 

:biggrin:
:droolThumbs Up
:grilling_smilie:.
Thats all I got ;).


----------



## smoking b (Sep 3, 2013)

webowabo said:


> I'd say you're right - well I hope so at least...



I think I read a post of yours (a Case post) that your full of popcorn...






:droolThumbs Up






.
Thats all I got ;).[/quote]
Yeah Mike I was sure getting tired of popcorn yesterday, but now I'm bored waiting for the emoticons to come back & Case is letting me starve while I'm waiting on steak so I don't have much choice but to eat popcorn again...


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 3, 2013)

Yep it changed. There's also a check box at the bottom of the reply box to publish to your Facebook feed.


----------



## webowabo (Sep 3, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> webowabo said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say you're right - well I hope so at least...  :popcorn
> ...



Yeah Mike I was sure getting tired of popcorn yesterday, but now I'm bored waiting for the emoticons to come back & Case is letting me starve while I'm waiting on steak so I don't have much choice but to eat popcorn again...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





[/quote]
The fact that I respond.. and actually tell yall im laughing while reading your post.... is that bad.. or wrong.. NO

ITS SMF... good times.. its all we got sometimes.. and im just dandy with this realization. ... 


Thanks  y'all..
:sausage:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 3, 2013)

:pepsi:  that's all they'll allow me to drink now!!!:dunno

Can't post pictures from my phone now either.. Hmmmm is the ship sinking, MAYDAY MAYDAY!!


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 4, 2013)

Noticed it Mid afternoon yesterday.  Huddler needs to stop!  LOL

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 4, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Noticed it Mid afternoon yesterday.  Huddler needs to stop!  LOL
> 
> Kat


Yeah! The emoticon box still doesn't open all the way or allow you to scroll sideways


----------



## sqwib (Sep 4, 2013)

Here's one good thing that I have 

                                            Misssed













Untitled.png



__ sqwib
__ Sep 4, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 4, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> Here's one good thing that I have
> 
> Misssed
> 
> ...


Click on the "more" button on the right side and the spell checker box and a bunch of other new buttons will show up. I wish there was a way to edit the words allowed. There are quite a few BBQ words that are spelled correctly, but still show as misspelled!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 4, 2013)

As many of you have already noticed, the editor has changed and I think it will end up being better and more stable than the other one. As with all new things, I am sure it will have to be tweaked a bit over the next week or so.

Here is some information that I have on the upgrade in case some of you want to know a little more about it:
The Huddler platform has just upgraded to the newest version of CK Editor which powers the Rich Text Editor here. 

This upgrade brings a new look and some new features. The BBCode Editor' functionality is not changing here, these are upgrades to the Rich Text Editor only. 

Let's jump into what's new!
[h2]Toolbar Basics[/h2]
The first thing you'll notice is that the default toolbar is more compact. Frequently-used items are displayed in a streamlined toolbar that saves you vertical space and makes the most commonly needed buttons easier to find at a glance. If you need something you don't see, just click "More" to expose the full kit.








Here's the fully expanded toolbar. 







You may find this extra click annoying if you want the full toolbar all the time. *Don't worry!*  The Editor will remember how you last left it. Expand the toolbar once, and the next time you come back, it will still be expanded. Compact it, and it'll stay compacted until you expand it again. You don't need to set any preference checkboxes for this. It'll just work. 

Note that you can  expand and contract the toolbar at any time without losing the post you're working on. 
[h2]
New Functions[/h2]
You've probably noticed some new toolbar buttons, especially in the expanded view. Here's the rundown what they do:







*Bold*, _italic_, and underline  and strikethrough  but also [sup]superscript[/sup]  and [sub]subscript[/sub]  for mathematical expressions & footnote annotations.







*Link*, *Unlink*, and *Anchor*. You probably know all about links. Placing an anchor allows you to link directly to a specific place within a post. When you link to an anchor, people who click that link will scroll directly to your anchor point. This is especially handy in long posts. For example, the table of contents in this post was constructed with the insert anchor button. 

To insert an anchor:

1. Highlight the text you want to be the anchor, or just place your cursor where you want the anchor point to be.

2. Click the anchor button and give your anchor a name (spaces are not allowed!).

3. Link to the page URL where your anchor appears, like so:"#user_[anchorname]"

The system adds "user_" as a prefix to your anchors to make sure they don't collide with other anchors already in the page (like post permalinks). 







You know about lists: numbered and bulleted. Finally, there's a button for "indent" that allows you to create multi-level lists. Like so:

Fruits
Apples
Fuji
Pink Lady
Granny Smith

Bananas
Grapes

Vegetables
Potatoes
Carrots
Celery

The *Increase/Decrease*  *Indent*  buttons allow you to manage the levels. You can also mix & match bulleted & numbered lists however you like. 







Insert: *Image*, *Video*, *Table*, *Horizontal Rule*, *Special Character*, *Smiley*, *Quote Block*, *Attachment*, *Spoiler*

The new function here is "Insert special character." It's handy for a few things like accented characters like ñ ö é and some symbols [emoji]9830[/emoji] [emoji]169[/emoji] ½ » 

For some odd reason... it doesn't actually offer an Omega symbol  -_-







The icon with the "T" is *Paste as Plain Text*. If you've copied formatted text from somewhere and you don't want any of the formatting to come through, this button will do a complete reduction-to-text before pasting. Just paste into the dialog that pops up and click "OK."

The icon with the "W" is P*aste from Microsoft Word*  and will make a best attempt to preserve formatting intelligently when you paste from Microsoft Word.  Just paste into the dialog that pops up and click "OK."

The *Undo*  and *Redo*  arrows should be familiar already. 







These two are:

*Search for text*

and

*Find / Replace text*







Last but not least is *Maximize*, which will allow the editor to take over your entire window. This is really helpful when editing a big post as it gives you a large, resizable canvas to work on. Very cool. 

You can maximize and minimize without worrying about losing the post you're working on.

REMEMBER: when you're ready to submit your post, you need to first Minimize to exit the fullscreen view, and then press the "Submit" button!
[h2]Right Click "Tools" Menu[/h2][h2]You may not always get what you expect when you right-click inside CK Editor. When you right-click inside the editor's textarea, you may see the editor's tools menu instead of your browser's own context menu. [/h2]
Here's an example of trying to right-click on a misspelled word. You may have seen this happen:







*Good news.*  When the toolbar is collapsed, and the editor is in its compact mode, this will no longer occur. You will be able to use your browser's built-in spellchecker, as shown below, by right-clicking in the textarea. 







*However*, when the toolbar is expanded, and the editor is in kitchen-sink mode, CK Editor will still show its tools menu when you right-click.

That's because this menu is the only way that CK Editor can expose some important function, such as table editing. For example, as shown below, the only way to add a row to a table is to right-click and select "Insert Row" from the CK Menu. 







Summary:

toolbar collapsed: you can use your browser's right click menu freely
toolbar expanded: CK Editor will show its tools menu instead when you right-click






	

		
			
		

		
	
  _*TIP:*_  You can always  disable the CK Editor context menu by holding down the Control key when you right-click (use the Command key on a Mac).


----------



## webowabo (Sep 4, 2013)

Lots of new goodies... tanks jeff!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the update Jeff! There are some good features in there. Hopefully they can get the emoticon box to expand sideways or reformat whats in there so we can still use all of them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow!!!  That's a lot of improvements there, Jeff !!!

Now if I can just figure it out !!!

If I can't it won't be because you didn't explain it well. It would be because my "Thinker" doesn't work as good as it used too (a year ago or more).

Thanks Jeff,

Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 5, 2013)

Look! The degree symbol! ..........225°


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 5, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Look! The degree symbol! ..........225°


I prefer 265º


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 5, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Look! The degree symbol! ..........225°


Yes and you can get the degree symbol by holding ALT and typing 0176 as well. I've been doing it that way for quite a while!!!! 

I still don't like the "Publish to your Facebook feed" check box at the bottom though.


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm just glad the "BB code Editor" didn't change, it's so much easier than "Rich Text"!


----------



## sqwib (Sep 5, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Click on the "more" button on the right side and the spell checker box and a bunch of other new buttons will show up. I wish there was a way to edit the words allowed. There are quite a few BBQ words that are spelled correctly, but still show as misspelled!


Yes I knew that, I was showing the beauty of *spell check* and *right click correction*.

No complaints here!


----------

